# Red Squirrels!



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Last month, we visited a local wildlife hide to see some red squirrels. Here's a few pics of the l'il cuties!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous photos! 

I've a real soft spot for squirrels - handreared a couple of litters of red babies a few years ago. They're very mischievous and intelligent - a bad combination sometimes :lol2:


----------



## AdamAnt (Dec 12, 2015)

Haven't seen reds in ages, just the greys.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Formby isn't that far from you - that's about the only place you'll see reds south of Cumbria/Northumberland.

Have you ever been there?


----------



## AdamAnt (Dec 12, 2015)

feorag said:


> Have you ever been there?


I know it, when I'm in that neck of the woods might go explore


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've never been, but it's definitely worth a try - it's the only place you really ave a chance of seeing reds, unless you come up to Northumberland and North Cumbria where most of them are. We have 9 reserves in Northumberland alone, never mind all the areas that aren't designated reserves where you can see them.


----------



## AdamAnt (Dec 12, 2015)

Cumbria? Didn't notice any red squirrels at the lake district, when I was there a few months back... Probably walking around with my eyes shut.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL - you gotta keep yer eyes open ya know! :lol:

There are reserves at Greystoke, West of Penrith, Whinfell East of Penrith, Whinlatter west of Keswick and Garstang/Mallerstang north east of Kendal

You can also see them at Allan Bank Grasmere, The Hawsewater Hotel, Bampton and the Youth Hostel in Alston and anywhere else in those areas, I suspect, but they are known areas in Cumberland to find them.

So if you were in any of those areas, you may well have missed one! :lol:


----------



## AdamAnt (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info and bloody hell, next summer I'm keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Do it ! It's worth it! And then post the photos on here so I can enjoy them too! :2thumb:

In the meantime here's a couple of photos of the litter of 4 that I handreared, the second one was taken in their slow release pen where they over-wintered before being released the following late spring. 

There are also loads of videos of this litter and a previous one on You Tube if you're interested - just search for my channel - it's Feorag in case you didn't guess :lol:


----------



## AdamAnt (Dec 12, 2015)

My other half would have the pictures sorted, obsessed at taking pictures of everything. :2thumb:

Cool I will go have a look at your YouTube.


----------

